# OTI Holiday Sale! Jigs, Poppers and Popping Rods!!



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

A sweet deal from OTI that i'd like to share with all here on 2Cool.

Big savings on Select Jigs, Poppers and Tuna Sniper Popping rods!

While supplies last so don't hesitate!!
*
PM or call us to order 631.225.8862*


----------

